
Show HN: Typegram – open source publishing platform - recompileme
https://en.tgr.am/@recoilme/1
======
recompileme
Yes, I posted a link on GitHub in the main thread,69 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17698719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17698719)

From that time was added:

* Rating system (like on HN)

* Tags

* Monsters/avatars

* Email integration

* Telegram integration

* Statistics server

* Android app (beta)

* and many other improvements

~~~
ahreflink
I like it a lot, surprised I didn't know about the project until now.. in the
GitHub readme you wrote: "I try to build the new big thing for blogging", I
personally believe this will be achieved with ActivityPub, but I'm curious to
hear how you plan to achieve it?

~~~
recompileme
thank you! I believe in open source and I'm not concentrated on the money. We
are working on a mobile app for creating/read texts with a very simple
interface and real-time delivery content, like in messengers - [https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/3045439/47013080-b...](https://user-
images.githubusercontent.com/3045439/47013080-b3438100-d14e-11e8-9802-e862909fa1b6.jpg)
Hope it will fly)

